# Unable to install Encyclopedia Britannica



## hluachawngthu (Nov 11, 2009)

I am unable to install Encyclopedia Britannica 2008 Ultimate Ref. suit DVD in my PC due to screen resolution. When I try to do it, a message appeared saying my Screen resolution is low as it requires 1024 x 768 resolution while mine is 1280 x 720 resolution. My Monitor does not support the prescribed resolution. Can I overcome this problem without replacing the Monitor? Is there any tips and tricks to install the said program? Please help!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 18, 2009)

well firstly I have never listened about software not installing because of resolution . 

if even it is then y don't u just change ur resolution to 1024x768 ..your monitor allready support this as.

better post the screenshot of that dialog box (error) that appears at a time of installation.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 19, 2009)

@OP
I haven't used Britannica Encyclopædia in a while, but if I remember right the last time I bought and installed it, the settings were saved onto a file (or was it the registry?) You can search for an ini or inf file in either the Windows directory or wherever it is installed.

Secondly, you can also search for the key in the Registry and modify it accordingly.

While these are not sure shot solutions, they are what pop up first in your mind.



clmlbx said:


> well firstly I have never listened about software not installing because of resolution .
> 
> if even it is then y don't u just change ur resolution to 1024x768 ..your monitor allready support this as.
> 
> better post the screenshot of that dialog box (error) that appears at a time of installation.


His monitor does not support that resolution. He's mentioned that.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2009)

True, I also encountered that error on my 15" CRT. Then I changed that resolution. But your's didnt support it, so I dont think there should be any other way to do that.

BTW, why doesn't your monitor support 1024 x 768 resolution ? Its strange. 15" monitor do support that resolution.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 19, 2009)

hack the *.ini or *.cfg or similar config file in the setup folder on the disc. check for any resolution data. Alternatelym if the encyclopedia is really important then install and run in virtual mode. THere all resolutions are supported.

have fun


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 20, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> True, I also encountered that error on my 15" CRT. Then I changed that resolution. But your's didnt support it, so I dont think there should be any other way to do that.
> 
> BTW, why doesn't your monitor support 1024 x 768 resolution ? Its strange. 15" monitor do support that resolution.


Maybe he has an LCD and not a CRT. So that resolution is higher than the native resolution which makes the display go out of bounds.



CA50 said:


> hack the *.ini or *.cfg or similar config file in the setup folder on the disc. check for any resolution data. Alternatelym if the encyclopedia is really important then install and run in virtual mode. THere all resolutions are supported.
> 
> have fun


"Virtual mode?" Care to explain what is "virtual mode"?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

Pls provide details of your monitor.Try changing resolution to 800x600 and open britannica.


----------



## hluachawngthu (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, infra_red_dude is correct. I am using AOC 716Sw LCD Monitor along with GeForce 8600GT Card (Driver version : 182.08) in my system. While trying to change the resolution as required, it is not available at all. Display resolutions available are - 800 by 600 pixels; 960 by 600 pixels and 1280 by 720 pixels.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

does it work in 800x600 mode


----------



## hluachawngthu (Nov 20, 2009)

Dear Rohan, unfortunately! it does not work in 800 x 600 pixels and even in 960 x 600 also as the software required 1024 x 768 pixels. Do you meant Safe Mode?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

No.Just try this.If your motherboard has a vga port other than the video card.If then pls connect cable to motherboard.
I am new to such a problem.So if above one doesnt solve i will try to find other way.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 20, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> "Virtual mode?" Care to explain what is "virtual mode"?




yes buddy virtual mode is simply runing the installation inside a virtual xp. Which can be attain by using vmware,ms virtual pc etc.
Just instal any virtualization software, create a virtual pc,install ur fav os then install any software and have fun


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 21, 2009)

his monitor should support 1024 x 768... Every Monitor Does......  Even he should try going below it.. Every monitor has lower setting..  * pls mention ur monitor brand and model number*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 21, 2009)

rohanmathew said:


> No.Just try this.If your motherboard has a vga port other than the video card.If then pls connect cable to motherboard.
> I am new to such a problem.So if above one doesnt solve i will try to find other way.


The problem is not with the display adapter but the monitor. The monitor has a native resolution of less than what is required. So no video card would help.



CA50 said:


> yes buddy virtual mode is simply runing the installation inside a virtual xp. Which can be attain by using vmware,ms virtual pc etc.
> Just instal any virtualization software, create a virtual pc,install ur fav os then install any software and have fun


Thats virtualization. How will virtualization help? The max resolution you can run a virtual machine in is the max thats supported by your monitor. You may run at lower resolutions, but the problem here is that the requirement is higher than his monitor.



hluachawngthu said:


> Dear Rohan, unfortunately! it does not work in 800 x 600 pixels and even in 960 x 600 also as the software required 1024 x 768 pixels. Do you meant Safe Mode?


Safe mode will not work either. Your only options are to 1) Change your monitor 2) Hack the config file/registry and lower the required resolution parameter.



clmlbx said:


> his monitor should support 1024 x 768... Every Monitor Does......  Even he should try going below it.. Every monitor has lower setting..  * pls mention ur monitor brand and model number*


He's already mentioned its an AOC xxx. Every monitor/LCD does not support every resolution out there. It was true for CRTs (lower resolutions were supported), but not true for LCDs (as they have a native resolution). Any resolution below the native would blur the display and any resolution higher than the native would make the display go out of bounds so you will need to scroll your desktop (like a document) to view the Start Menu etc.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 21, 2009)

I had found a software while refering Powerstrip(it is a shareware)that can control the screen other than driver.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Try the software at your risk.Changing refresh rate to higher can crash system.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Suggestions are based on reference.Pls feel free to comment


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 21, 2009)

The problem with LCDs is that they will support higher resolutions (with a driver hack or with a software like rohanmathew mentioned), but the user will have to scroll on the monitor. 

I think he can do it while running the software and revert to native resolution afterwards.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Thats virtualization. How will virtualization help? The max resolution you can run a virtual machine in is the max thats supported by your monitor. You may run at lower resolutions, but the problem here is that the requirement is higher than his monitor.



Hi you install virtual pc from digit dec 07 DVD, Create a virtual pc, install  XP, install the addons found with virtual pc, then your virtual pc will accept any resolution. By the way the problem is that his monitor supports higher resolution so 1024x768 will have no problem. try it man.

Virtualization also help to keep virus away, you can try a suspicios program in virtual mode and your real pc will not be affected.

Keep posting


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with with virtualisation said by CA50 but i dont think it will support the resolution that is not allowed by  Monitor.IF the virtualization doesnt work go for powerstrip.
---------------------------------------------------------

Suggestions are based on reference.Pls feel free to comment
__________________
Rohan Mathew
Designing your Future


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi fnds to clear your doubt, just see this picture (below), here is my virtual pc where i have installes wiindows XP and chenge the resolution to 1600x1200, as you can see there are scroll bars on right side and at the bottom, so as you can see the virtual pc supports right from 600x480 to 1600x1200. So fnds there shouldn`t be any doubt if there is just post your question, i am here to reply.

*i47.tinypic.com/2gxivyr.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW i have a CRT with max resolution 1024x768
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW i have a CRT with max resolution 1024x768


----------



## hluachawngthu (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your cooperation and response! It is clear form the fact that my Monitor AOC 716Sw itself does not support 1024x768 pixels. While installing Windows (XP Pro), just before installing display driver etc, the resolution can be set up to 1024x768 etc...but the driver automatically adjust the resolution. My decision now is that not to enjoy the Encyclopedia or go to a new LCD Monitor that support a higher resolution!!! This has realized "look before you leap"!!!


----------



## CA50 (Nov 21, 2009)

don`t say so, try virtual pc you will not regret


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah now I agree with CA50.Pls try it.


----------

